# Opinion's on new gear



## city_girl (Jul 1, 2012)

are you matching your outfit to your board? and unless you're good, I wouldn't go with such bright colors!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

city_girl said:


> are you matching your outfit to your board? and unless you're good, I wouldn't go with such bright colors!


Coordinate but don't match.

Bright colors I'm not totally against. Easy to find your friends. Do people spend that much time watching other people? I notice when someone is really good but don't notice when anyone sucks. Well probably because I suck but still, you're around strangers maybe a split second on the hill. If they suck they won't be next to you that long, if they're good well they're good.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Coordinate but don't match.
> 
> Bright colors I'm not totally against. Easy to find your friends. Do people spend that much time watching other people? I notice when someone is really good but don't notice when anyone sucks. Well probably because I suck but still, you're around strangers maybe a split second on the hill. If they suck they won't be next to you that long, if they're good well they're good.


You can tell when somebody spent more time picking their outfit than learning to ride. Not trying to be biased but I'd probably try to steer clear of them on the lifts (maybe they'd want to steer clear of me too?!? lol)...

I think snowboarding is like golf, the better you are, the more out there you can go with your suit. I'm thinking about wearing a ghillie suit next year... :cheeky4: lol Camo is for pussies.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I'm thinking about wearing a ghillie suit next year... :cheeky4: lol Camo is for pussies.


I have a gorilla costume that I wear from time to time. Scares the crap out of the kiddies at night, especially when I come out of the trees.

And I decided to take advantage of the crazy 80% off deals they were having at the-house this past week and went ahead and bought my gear. Got some different stuff though then I originally pictured.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

areveruz said:


> And I decided to take advantage of the crazy 80% off deals they were having at the-house this past week and went ahead and bought my gear. Got some different stuff though then I originally pictured.


Not bad but I find the blue-green combo quite overdone at most of my local hills. Actually these days there's nothing that isn't overdone. I used to wear a black jacket with white pinstripes, and blaze orange pants (as in hunting blaze orange, the brightest f'ing things you've ever seen!)...

Then one day I saw a kid wearing a full blaze orange suit so I said enough is enough. Still wearing the same jacket but I have yellow pants now, of course I've seen tons of people with them at the hill but oh well.

I also have a white/grey maple leaf camo jacket and pants but they're more spring gear and lots of people wear camo too... Not much left for me to try! Maybe an invisible suit!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I think snowboarding is like golf, the better you are, the more out there you can go with your suit.


Then obviously this guy is the best snowboarder in the world (warning on link)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/178/455610842_366151b162.jpg


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Then obviously this guy is the best snowboarder in the world (warning on link)
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/178/455610842_366151b162.jpg


Fucker. A warning next time would ya!

I'm at work but luckily I'm my own boss :laugh:


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

http://dotskis.com/images/Burton-Hackett-Insulated-Jacket-Mens.jpg

http://www.wearecivil.com/PDGImages/32FA11_PNT_BASEMENT_KHA_006cvl0725(100).jpg

http://www.chair2boardsports.com/sites/default/files/sandbox-brain-bucket-black1.jpg

http://twotip.com/media/cache/von-z...e-chrome-e5e6a526bb872bf078ce86e45410bc13.jpg

this is what I've been rocking, haven't used the helmet though but i think it all goes together pretty well without matching super obviously :dunno:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Fucker. A warning next time would ya!
> 
> I'm at work but luckily I'm my own boss :laugh:


I guess you missed the words "warning on link" before the link? :dunno:


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

You sure you're not trying to look like Nev Lapwood?


----------

